# Mic Randomly becoming Static



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey, I have a CreativeLabs SoundBlaster X-Fi sound card and every now and then when I am speaking on Ventrilo with my headset, people say that my voice becomes static.

At first my voice is fine and then it will jsut randomly turn static, then sometimes if I mess with my ventrilo settings or do the windows "Test Hardware" feature it will go back to normal.

Both my sound card and headset are pretty new so I'm not sure if that is what's causing the static to come and go like that.

Has anyone had any problems like this or know any solutions?


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

i had a problem like that with my speakers, the sound would all of the sudden turn static, then if i messed with the volume dial it would go back to normal for about 10 minutes. id say it's the headset, but here's an idea. get a hold of another computer and test the headset and mic in that computer, if it works it's your soundcard, if it doesn't it's your mic.


----------



## defeflnec (Nov 3, 2004)

If the issue is that you become, specifically, ridiculously loud static that nearly blows everyone else's speakers out, it is a physical problem with your mic. Worn out microphones, for some reason to which I am not enlightened, seem to have this problem -- I've seen several people with this issue, and had it myself. The only fix we've discovered is a new mic.


----------



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

yeah I realized that sometimes moving the microphone piece on my headset a bit, the static goes away but I've only tried that like once, so I'm sure it is the headset.


----------

